

Introduction to PHP for Beginners - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/introduction-to-php-for-beginners/25809

======
debacle
This is a very weak tutorial. It neglects a lot of best practices (like: in
templating style, keep your PHP tags on the same line). You also capitalized
Echo, which is a capital offense (no pun intended) in PHP.

------
bashzor
Wow you're only the 3 millionth to post a PHP beginners tutorial. Most here
are probably more interested in howto scale PHP to 1 billion users or so (like
Facebook), not to learn howto write hello world.

